# Cooking from scratch tribe, come chat, PART III, beans, lentils, rice, and grains



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Part III

Lets talk about cooking beans, rice, and grains from scratch.

Just as a reminder, this tribe is about learning about scratch cooking. We have an original thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=924497

There has been so many threads about saving money by cooking from scratch or not. I started this awesome tribe so we can share ideas, how to stock your pantry or fridge etc for scratch cooking and what to invest in.

Keep in mind a few of us are true scratch cookers and there are others that are getting there. We are not here to flame or judge or say thats not true scratch cooking and point fingers. Example- some of us grow our own tomatoes and can them at the harvest for sauce later on. Others buy canned tomatoes to make sauce either on sale at Aldi or buy the organic at whole foods for $3. So there is a huge variety of people to share ideas about scratch cooking.

Whether you do this because you love to cook, save money, are trying to decrease your footprint, or you just want to learn, come join us! Spread the love!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I have bought some beans to make but I want to here from the BTDT people who soak or not and what you do with the beans.

I can share some great rice dishes as well.







:


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

I would love some good rice recipes! So far, all I've been doing with rice is adding black beans, cheese and salsa. It's a delish dish, but I need to expand my options.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have found that overnight soaking of beans makes them cook up a lot softer and creamier. However, you don't need to soak lentils. They will cook up just fine.

One of my favorite dishes to make with grain is tabouli. You can get bulgur from the Middle Eastern section of the grocery store or if you are lucky enough to have a market near you! (I do!) You don't even have to cook that, you just soak it in cold water while you are cutting everything else up. Then you squeeze the water out, and mix it with lemon juice, olive oil, salt/pepper and chopped tomato, then chop the parsley and mint or whatever else you want to put in, then fold the whole thing together. Yum!


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

I am crazy in love with my crock pot for making beans. I do soak them overnight. This step seems to reduce the gas and bloating my dh gets from eating a lot of beans. I guess I get a bit of that too, but his is much stinkier.









I soak a pound of beans overnight. If it is really hot, I do this in the fridge. Rinse beans. Sometimes I add spices -- cumin and chili powder, chopped onion (or onion powder is good), bay leaves and thyme, anything that strikes my fancy.

Cover with water and cook on high till tender. If I am making refried beans, I take the top off for the last hour and let the liquid reduce and concentrate the flavors.

And as an added bonus -- My electricity bill seems to be a little lighter since I am using the more efficient crockpot.

It is a lot of hours of soaking and cooking, but hands on time is minimal. We make beans 2-3 times a week. And they freeze very well. Just remember to freeze the beans with their liquid and the texture will be good when they are thawed.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

timneh_mom;11776571you just soak it in cold water while you are cutting everything else up. Then you squeeze the water out[/QUOTE said:


> Do you drain it in a colander, or squeeze the water out by putting in a dishcloth?
> 
> I think I'll join you from scratch cooks, I've been lurking and following your thread up till now. I love to cook from scratch, what I need to learn is how to do it simply and quickly. I tend to be drawn to wonderful complicated recipes and then get frustrated when I can't do it because of my children. I want to learn to make a few yummy things rather quickly!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I tend to do the boil for two minutes, soak for two hours, and then, depending on the recipe, possibly repeating with an hour soak.

I just made some Anasazi beans the other day (but with Pinto beans, as, I really can't find Anasazi beans around here)...yummy! DH brought me back a Native Puebloan cookbook when he went to training in Arizona...so now I can make some of the dishes I used to eat on the rez.







It's an interesting cookbook..not really sure where I'd find elk around here, though...









Anasazi beans
2 C Anasazi beans, uncooked (or pinto)








1 med onion, choped
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 C thinly sliced celery
1 t. salt
1 1/2 t black pepper
1 t pure chipotle powder
1 pinch chipotle pepper OR 1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and diced
1/4 t ground cumin
1/2 t Mexican oregano
1/4 t thyme
1/4 t basil
1/2 t grated lemon peel
2 T sundried tomato pieces OR 1 large tomato, coarsely chopped
1 bay leaf

Cover beans with water and soak for 12 hours. Drain beans and add 4 C water. Cover, bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 1-1.5 hours or until nearly tender. Add all other ingredients EXCEPT salt and cook, uncovered, for approximately 1 hour. Check liquid level from time to time, adding more water if necessary. Add salt at end of cooking, and remove bay leaf. Serve with warmed tortillas. Serves 4.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I do the soak overnight then gently boil until tender.

Black Beans and red kidney beans:

I use black beans and kidney beans in place of meat when making tacos or burritos. After cooking the beans, I drain them and season them with cumin, chili powder, cayenne, salt and pepper. Sometimes I'll also add lime juice or a bit of the juice from the jar of hot peppers. I use them as is.

We also make a dip by placing them in the food processor and adding lime juice, spices (as above), cilantro and water until you get a nice consistency. We eat that with nachos or spread on cheese quesedillas for a low key dinner.

Chickpeas:

A couple favorite recipes are Chickpea and Quinoa Salad , and Chickpea and Butternut Salad. I call both a meal when served with bread or pita.

Another favorite is Veggie Burgers. I don't bother to sprout my chickpeas like she suggests, I just cook them and use them as usual. That recipe isn't as cheap as it uses eggs to bind the burgers together.

Hummus is a classic.

Mung Beans:

Mungs, soaked overnight and sprouted for about a day and half make a great salad with mango, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper.

Alternatively, it's delicious with quartered tomatoes, cilantro, lime and salt.

Or added to pad tai.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh wow how did I miss that there was a tribe of scratch cookers! It's how I've always cooked (for the most part).

But...here's my struggle. I love crock pot beans (especially pintos). Dh says there is a difference b/t crock beans and canned. Of course he likes canned more. I will say the canned beans are less mushy than crock pot. I'm wondering how I could go about crock cooking to make my beans a little less mushy? Right now I soak overnight, cook on low for the morning and turn to high for the afternoon, otherwise they don't finish cooking. Should I just cut the time and do on high?


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

One of my fave comfort foods is kosheree. Its rice, lentils, tomatos and crispy onions with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate42* 
I would love some good rice recipes! So far, all I've been doing with rice is adding black beans, cheese and salsa. It's a delish dish, but I need to expand my options.

I have always "added" stuff to my rice so much I dont even use a recipe!

First, instead of water, I use chicken stock. It gives it a much better flavor. Always add some green dried herbs or spices plus salt and pepper.
I also use olive oil instead of butter. Then I cook it in a LeCruset pot instead of a normal style pot.

For a nice pilaf, finely and I mean finely chop up a shallot or smaller onion. Then do the same with a smaller celery stalk. Brown these in the oil for a few minutes then add the rice. Get it all mixed together and add chicken broth in the amount of water called for the recipe. Cook like normal. You can add salt/pepper to taste as well as different spices. for a more spanish version, add some salsa during the cooking part or tomato sauce plus some cyanne pepper.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

Hulled barley for breakfast!

We soak 1/2 cup of barley (for two adults and one toddler) in water for 6 hours. (I usually forget this step and it's okay.)

The night before, place in pot w/ a lot of water. Boil, cover and simmer for an hour, checking periodically that there's enough water. Add water and let sit on stove overnight (w/ the stove off).

The next morning, heat up and let water evaporate. Stir and serve w/ raspberry jam. So yummy! Even my 15 month old eats it.









ETA: This is for hulled barley, not pearled barley which is completely different.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

We love rice and beans at our house!

I do the two minute boil, 1 hour soak method. Usually my husband prefers the beans to be firm and with more broth, not cooked down so this works best for us.

We like black beans cooked with tomatoes, chiles and cilantro served over rice.
"Senator" Bean soup: Navy beans with celery, carrot and onions
Pintos with sauteed greens and cornbread on the side (I'm from Alabama







)
And homemade chili!
We also like white beans with turnip greens added straight to the pot.

A new kind of bean we have discovered in the Hispanic food section is Mayacoba beans. They are big, yellowish beans that have a quick cook time and a very creamy inside. We love them even though they are a little more expensive at about $4 a bag.

Recently I've been trying to get my husband to eat brown rice instead of white. His sister used to force them to eat healthy and whole grains just don't appeal to him. I finally found out that he thinks brown rice is "too mushy" so I have started boiling it like pasta and then draining it and he is ok with now.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't find the link, but I have a recipe for honey baked lentil that someone had posted here, it was yummy!

Found it!

http://happyfoody.blogspot.com/2006/...d-lentils.html


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
I have found that overnight soaking of beans makes them cook up a lot softer and creamier. However, you don't need to soak lentils. They will cook up just fine.

One of my favorite dishes to make with grain is tabouli. You can get bulgur from the Middle Eastern section of the grocery store or if you are lucky enough to have a market near you! (I do!) You don't even have to cook that, you just soak it in cold water while you are cutting everything else up. Then you squeeze the water out, and mix it with lemon juice, olive oil, salt/pepper and chopped tomato, then chop the parsley and mint or whatever else you want to put in, then fold the whole thing together. Yum!









So I read this post and then we went to TJs today and they had this salad out as a sample. I even bought it just to get a feel for it. I can get the bulger at a great ethnic market near me but I think if I add some chickpeas or make a hummis to add this would be an awesome meal!!


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

I *always* soak my beans. If I don't, they don't seem to cook well.

I also toss a strip of kombu in with the cooking liquid to ensure that they soften when cooking.


----------



## kathirynne (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm not certain whether this thread is about lentils, as well, but...

This is our current favourite lentil recipe. It's the Snobby Joes recipe from Veganomicon, but I tweaked the spices a bit (and reallllly reduced the chili powder, as Isa's recipe calls for 3 TBS, and that was just tooooooo much).

Ingredients
1 cup uncooked lentils
4 cups water

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced small
1 green pepper, diced small
2 cloves garlic, minced (or 1/4 tsp dried)
1 teaspoon chili powder
2 teaspoons oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 oz can tomato sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1 tablespoon yellow mustard (wet mustard)

4 to 6 kaiser rolls or sesame buns

Directions
Put the lentils in a small sauce pot and pour in 4 cups water. Cover and bring to a boil. Once boiling, lower heat and simmer for about 20 minutes, until lentils are soft. Drain and set aside.

About 10 minutes before the lentils are done boiling, preheat a medium soup pot over medium heat. Saute the onion and pepper in the oil for about 7 minutes, until softened. Add the garlic and saute a minute more.

Add the cooked lentils, the chili powder, oregano and salt and mix. Add the tomato sauce and tomato paste. Cook for about 10 minutes. Add the maple syrup and mustard and heat through.

Turn the heat off and let sit for about 10 minutes, so that the flavors can meld. Serve these open faced, with a scoop of snobby joe on each slice of the bun.

Super good with coleslaw and watermelon.

ETA: I wonder if you could substitute whole wheat berries for the lentils????


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathirynne* 
I'm not certain whether this thread is about lentils, as well, but...

This is our current favourite lentil recipe. It's the Snobby Joes recipe from Veganomicon, but I tweaked the spices a bit (and reallllly reduced the chili powder, as Isa's recipe calls for 3 TBS, and that was just tooooooo much).

Ingredients
1 cup uncooked lentils
4 cups water

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced small
1 green pepper, diced small
2 cloves garlic, minced (or 1/4 tsp dried)
1 teaspoon chili powder
2 teaspoons oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 oz can tomato sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1 tablespoon yellow mustard (wet mustard)

4 to 6 kaiser rolls or sesame buns

Directions
Put the lentils in a small sauce pot and pour in 4 cups water. Cover and bring to a boil. Once boiling, lower heat and simmer for about 20 minutes, until lentils are soft. Drain and set aside.

About 10 minutes before the lentils are done boiling, preheat a medium soup pot over medium heat. Saute the onion and pepper in the oil for about 7 minutes, until softened. Add the garlic and saute a minute more.

Add the cooked lentils, the chili powder, oregano and salt and mix. Add the tomato sauce and tomato paste. Cook for about 10 minutes. Add the maple syrup and mustard and heat through.

Turn the heat off and let sit for about 10 minutes, so that the flavors can meld. Serve these open faced, with a scoop of snobby joe on each slice of the bun.

Super good with coleslaw and watermelon.

That sounds







:


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *traceface* 
Do you drain it in a colander, or squeeze the water out by putting in a dishcloth?


I actually just squeeze it out in my hand, it tends to stick to cloth and it is hard to pick out of a mesh colander. You don't have to squeeze it out completely, just a bit.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I read this post and then we went to TJs today and they had this salad out as a sample. I even bought it just to get a feel for it. I can get the bulger at a great ethnic market near me but I think if I add some chickpeas or make a hummis to add this would be an awesome meal!!

I've had a tabouli type salad with chick peas, tomatoes, cucumber, green onion, garlic and feta cheese! MMMMMM..... it's heavenly in a pita...


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

:


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm making crock pot rice pudding for dessert tonight. Just got word that we're moving in 3-6 mos, and I've got about 6 mos of food to use up...it's going to be lots of rice and beans and canned foods for the next few months....


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm loving sprouts lately! They are a cinch to make and great for salads, to toss in soups or a stir fry. I'm going to start experimenting with making breads with them since I can't have gluten. I bought tons of different beans and assorted seeds and grains to try







:

I have recipes for the other things but it's too late to dig them out.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathirynne* 
I'm not certain whether this thread is about lentils, as well,

I forgot to add that in the title so it is now!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

I have been loving salads of all types... macaroni, potato, pasta w vegetables... anything that is cool on a hot day because we don't have a.c.

I try to get the scratch cooking out of the way before the house heats up. sometimes, I am cooking before 8:00 a.m. but it feels so good to have containers of different side salads ready for dinner.

I serve them up with sandwiches, burgers, or grilled ck. breast. I'm a veg but my dh and 2ds's are carnivores and _*need*_ meat. I eat the salad with additional veggies, some tofu that I slice and brown in evoo or maybe some tempeh off the foreman grill.

For me; scratch cooking is not buying boxed mixes at inflated prices and creating more post-consumer waste. A large box of pasta will feed us at least three times as oppossed to one of those 'pasta dinners' or whatever. My goals are to save $, create less waste and cook with as little preservatives/chemicals as possible.







:


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I like hummus with pita bread, "army man rice" on tortillas (I throw in fresh/frozen onions and green peppers), and oatmeal.
I make most of my beans from dry in medium-large batches (enough for 5-8 recipes of stuff) and freeze in a variety of container sizes (yogurt, sour cream, cool whip...







). Then I can thaw and throw in however much I need.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

I made dal tonight for dinner. It was tasty, and I like dal cause it's easy.

1lb red lentils (or whichever kind, really)
Rinse & cover with plenty of water, bring to a boil, lower heat to a high simmer. After they cook a little bit (which is when I put on the basmati rice) I grate a ton of ginger into it, I personally use about a 3-4" piece, and about 4-5 large cloves garlic, finely chopped.
In a separate skillet, I saute 1-2 large onions in oil (or ghee if you're fancier than me







) and add some black mustard seeds, onion seeds, some tumeric, some ground coriander, kosher salt. I also added this really good Madras curry powder I recently found, too. Once the onions are nice & carmelized I add all of that to the lentils when they are cooked.

Serve over basmati with some fresh chopped cilantro to taste.







:


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We are gluten free, plus many, many other things here. I try to eat quinoa at least once a week.

I love quinoa tabbouli: just substitute quinoa for bulgur. (I also make many other subs because we are tomato, and citrus free also)

I got tired of quinoa pilaf.

I found treating the quinoa as a base to a summer grain salad (rather than pasta salad) has been wonderful. I usually use some kind of leafy herb (dill, parsely, basil), and then I add any veggie combo that sounds good, plus a dressing. Yummy


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know if this will qualify but....I love, love the "Favorite Lentil Soup" recipe in the Jane Brody Good Food Cookbook. I make it in double batches all winter. I'll have to get the recipe to share, but basically it's lentils, beef stock (I do make my own form beef bones), grated carrot, onion, and a nice blend of seasonings. For the meal I grate cheddar cheese on top. Oh, and I add a bit of wine to the broth, obviously not neccesary, but somehow, if I've got the bottle already open, in it goes







! It is a very meaty tasting soup, and my family loves it. It is also cheap as anything, and holds well in the fridge.

Is millet in this category or no? Because we are millet crazy around here!


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

OK-just checked the name of the thread, and I think I'm good with millet. So, my kids love millet cooked just in water, then served with a pat of butter, tamari, and very finely chopped almonds. I have to say, a big bowl of this is quite filling, we often have it for lunch, and it is very inexpensive.


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karne* 
OK-just checked the name of the thread, and I think I'm good with millet. So, my kids love millet cooked just in water, then served with a pat of butter, tamari, and very finely chopped almonds. I have to say, a big bowl of this is quite filling, we often have it for lunch, and it is very inexpensive.


One afternoon, I was eating my lunch at work... a re-heated bowl of my homemade veggie and grain soup. A coworker stopped chewing her Lean Cuisine, stared into my bowl and asked (with all seriousness) "Is that birdfood in your soup?!"

I thought she was kidding. She wasn't. She had no idea that millet was for human consumption. Then (!) another person at the table chimed in, "that reminds me of all these people eatin' soy stuff! Soy beans are for pigs! That's what my grandfather fed to his pigs...!"

Needless to say (?) I didn't respond... I just ate my birdseed soup and drank the last of my pig-food milk...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama* 
Oh wow how did I miss that there was a tribe of scratch cookers! It's how I've always cooked (for the most part).

But...here's my struggle. I love crock pot beans (especially pintos). Dh says there is a difference b/t crock beans and canned. Of course he likes canned more. I will say the canned beans are less mushy than crock pot. I'm wondering how I could go about crock cooking to make my beans a little less mushy? Right now I soak overnight, cook on low for the morning and turn to high for the afternoon, otherwise they don't finish cooking. Should I just cut the time and do on high?

I would try experiment with the cooking times. If you cook them for less time, they'll be firmer. They'll also stay firmer if you put salt in early on. Salt keeps beans from getting tender, so you might try putting it in after just an hour or so on high and see how that works.


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

bump!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Finally hit on the perfect baked beans recipe.

My great aunt used to make a recipe, but it started with, two of those giant cans of already made baked beans (then she added lots of stuff to it). It was delicious, but, I don't know the recipe, and prefer not to use canned baked beans anyway.

Yesterday, I found a recipe that is almost exact. And it's made in the crockpot, to boot. I am in heaven.







: DD and I have eaten baked beans three out of the last four meals.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Finally hit on the perfect baked beans recipe.

My great aunt used to make a recipe, but it started with, two of those giant cans of already made baked beans (then she added lots of stuff to it). It was delicious, but, I don't know the recipe, and prefer not to use canned baked beans anyway.

Yesterday, I found a recipe that is almost exact. And it's made in the crockpot, to boot. I am in heaven.







: DD and I have eaten baked beans three out of the last four meals.


Well , then, share!!!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

One yummy cheap food is quinoa salad- put everything but the kitchen sink in the cooked quinoa and cover with a vinagrette of garlic, olive oil, salt and a little water. It uses up leftover veggies, beans or even a bag of frozen peas and the end of celery.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I am totally diggin' this thread! We eat lots of beans, lentils, you name it. We love grains, but I have a hard time finding anything good here. Whole Foods is over an hour away. Is there a great place online to order grains such as quinoa, millet, and hulled barley?

Speaking of millet, we like it w/cauliflower. I toast some mustard seeds, add fresh minced ginger and garlic and then add in the cauliflower and millet. Cook til done and serve. Lovely yellow color. MMMM!


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

:


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

:

gotta catch up later!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Babe* 
Well , then, share!!!

3 cups dried navy beans
9 C water
1 medium onion, chopped
1 C ketchup
1 C brown sugar
1 C water
2 t. dry mustard
2 T molasses
1 T salt.
1/4 lb salt pork/bacon/etc. diced.

Cook beans in water in soup pot until softened. Drain, pour beans in slow cooker. Stir in remaining ingredients, Mix well. Cover. Cook on low 8 hours or high 4 hours, stirring occassionally.

What I did was soak the beans over night, simmer them for 1.5 hours, put in pot, mix ingredients (I didn't use any meat, though), cook on high 4 hours, then remove the cover and let cook another 1/2 hour to thicken it. I thought they were better the next day.


----------



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi! I just found this thread!

I am definately going to try the baked bean recipe posted above. I have had terrible results with baked beans.

We make black beans and rice most often. All the kids love it. I am trying to get back in the habit of making vegitarian refried beans.

Last night I tried Blackeyed peas. We used to eat these as kids but I hadn't made them. I soaked them overnight (1lb dry), drain. Added fresh water and cooked for 2 hours. Drain. Then I cooked up some chopped celery, carrots, and onion. I added some water and veggie bulllion. I cooked up some turkey bacon and added that chopped. I seasoned with salt, pepper, a couple dashes of liquid smoke, a pinch of dried oregano and thyme. On impulse I added a teaspoon of brown sugar. I thought they were to sweet but everyone else loved it. Next time I think I might add a 1/2 teaspoon of maple syrup. I usually do more savory beans. I cooked for about an hour on med/low.

We need to eat 3-4 bean based meals a week to keep within our budget so I look foward to this thread!


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

OK I just made the BEST recipe!!! THank sugerlumpkin if you like it she's great!

Indian-Spiced Red Lentils
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 onion, minced
salt
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon grated ginger
1 teaspoon garam masala
3 cups water
1 and 1/4 cups red lentils, picked over and rinsed
1 can coconut milk
1/2 cup minced fresh cilantro
Pepper
3 medium plum tomatoes (12 ounces), cored, seeded, and chopped medium
Heat the oil in a large saucepan over medium heat until shimmering. Add the onion and 1 teaspoon salt and cook until softened, about 5 minutes. Stir in the garlic, ginger, and garam masala and cook until fragrant, about 15 seconds. Stir in the water, lentils, and coconut milk. Bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer, partially cover, and cook till the lentils break down to form a thick puree, 20 to 30 minutes. Stir in the cliantro. Season with salt and pepper to taste and sprinkle with tomatoes before serving.


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

:


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mauimama5* 
Last night I tried Blackeyed peas. We used to eat these as kids but I hadn't made them. I soaked them overnight (1lb dry), drain. Added fresh water and cooked for 2 hours. Drain. Then I cooked up some chopped celery, carrots, and onion. I added some water and veggie bulllion. I cooked up some turkey bacon and added that chopped. I seasoned with salt, pepper, a couple dashes of liquid smoke, a pinch of dried oregano and thyme. On impulse I added a teaspoon of brown sugar. I thought they were to sweet but everyone else loved it. Next time I think I might add a 1/2 teaspoon of maple syrup. I usually do more savory beans. I cooked for about an hour on med/low.

Have you ever made Hoppin' John with black-eyed peas?


----------



## simplespirit (Aug 1, 2005)

_*Has anyone here made a large amount of rice with a solar cooker?*_ I am curious because I think scratch and solar go hand in hand. I once was watching youtube about solar cooking and saw someone demo a homemade cooker with a frozen pizza... all I could think of was 'why go to the effort to make something as eco-friendly as a solar cooker then stick a overpriced, overpackaged, long-distance trucked frozen pizza in it?'

Honestly, I wasn't judging (if it sounded that way, I'm sorry, it wasn't my intent) I was just thinking if I put the good energies and vibes into creating a natural way to cook food, I personally would want to cook something natural in it... even if it was a homemade pizza.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplespirit* 
_*Has anyone here made a large amount of rice with a solar cooker?*_ I am curious because I think scratch and solar go hand in hand. I once was watching youtube about solar cooking and saw someone demo a homemade cooker with a frozen pizza... all I could think of was 'why go to the effort to make something as eco-friendly as a solar cooker then stick a overpriced, overpackaged, long-distance trucked frozen pizza in it?'

Honestly, I wasn't judging (if it sounded that way, I'm sorry, it wasn't my intent) I was just thinking if I put the good energies and vibes into creating a natural way to cook food, I personally would want to cook something natural in it... even if it was a homemade pizza.

I dont have any answers but (and not judging either) I would have had the same though!! LOL








: so the good eating section today had a list of local cooking classes etc. I would like to take something and not sure what to take. I was thinking of a sushi class or an ethnic class. Anyone take classes before and what was outcome?
I took some classes at a local Williams sonama several years back and that was more of a "semi homemade" class. Meaning the pizza making class suggested using a bobeli crust, jars of this and that from their overpriced canned shelf etc.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved from Frugality and Finances to Nutrition and Good Eating...

Dar


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I have done this with white rice, sushi rice, jasmine, long grain, short grain...

Figure out how much rice you want to use/make/have
put it in a pan (heavy bottom better) a saucepan?? like you would make soup in, not a fry pan.
start filling the pan with cold water, when the depth of the water above the rice comes to the 1st knuckle of your finger don't add any more water (put your finger in the pan and barely touch the top of the rice and the water should come to the 1st knuckle)
put on high heat
let it come to a rolling boil
stir 1 time
turn down the heat to low (at this step do not decide you can make a quick trip to the compost pile or take the kids potty, you will get distracted, forget it's on and have browned bottomed rice! stay alert!)
cover with a lid or a plate and allow to cook until fish eyes appear (little steam vents) try not to open too often to keep checking.
take off the stove and let sit to steam
rice is done in about 15-20 minutes

it doesn't matter what size pan your using, how much rice your using, if the water comes to the 1st knuckle you have enough water.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh, this is a great thread!!! If I could raise the chickens and milk the cows I would be happy. Unfortunately I can't - I live in the city, I work full time, and I have limited garden space. We do have a fairly big garden for city folk, and we enjoy as much as we can from it. I hardly buy any produce all summer, and much of it lasts into the next year in the freezer.

As far as beans and grains go, I adore them. Today I made bean salad using dried black beans, kidney beans, lima beans and chickpeas, and green beans and onion from our garden. The only store bought item was red pepper. I LOVE bean salad. I always soak my beans overnight then boil them till they're the right firmness. I find that the boiling time varies with the type of bean and also from package to package, I guess depending how old they are.

I want to start using lentils more - the recipes here sound great!

Here's a quinoa salad recipe I threw together after hubby bought a store bought version.

CURRY QUINOA SALAD

1 cup quinoa, uncooked
2 cups water
1 tsp to 1 tbsp curry powder, depending on your taste (I use 1 tbsp)

Cook together about 20 min until quinoa is cooked. Cool in fridge for a couple hours or overnight then add:
1 roma tomato, chopped
3 inches of English cucumber, chopped
2 tbsp pine nuts
4 green onions
1 1/2 cups cooked and cooled chickpeas

DRESSING:
3 tbsp each rice vinegar and olive/canola oil
1 tsp fresh grated ginger
½ tsp dried cilantro

Mix dressing together and toss into other ingredients. Serve right away or chill and serve.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

We do a lot of rice and beans/lentils:

- Chinese fried rice, jasmine rice, with sauteed carrots, leeks, spring onion, garlic ginger, peas, cilantro (lots!), with soy sauce (OK, I don't make THAT from scratch), salt and pepper

- Basmati rice with:


> - Dhal (similar to Bad Horse or ewp11100), and served with plain yogurt or cucumber raita





> - Chick pea chole, made with sauteed onions, garlic, ginger, curry powder (lucky to have variety of MIL's made from scratch curry powders), cumin, chopped tomatoes


- Mexican rice, with black beans and/or chick peas, cumin, chili, chopped tomatoes, cilantro, bell peppers, red onion


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

We don't eat enough beans and rice because we get sick of the same recipes over and over again. I can't wait to try some of these new recipes!

I've decided that I'm going to start canning my own beans and homemade soups. I can't always get into the kitchen in time to have them for dinner, and they are so cheap and easy. So I'll start making batches on weekends when I have time and can them so they can just be grabbed and heated.

Someone mentioned "My Favorite Lentil Soup" from Jane Brody's _Good Food Book_ and it sounded tasty so I Googled it. I found the recipe on a blog called Time to Cook and can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought it was on this thread that I got the recipe for Quinoa & Blackbeans, but it must have been another one.

Regardless, this recipe is awesome! I made it tonight for dinner:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Quinoa-...il.aspx?strb=1


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ok, I'm subbing, I'm just too tired to read it all right now! I made a pilaf tonight - so good.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

just wanted to sub so that i can come back and read the whole thread later


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Anotehr good and very easy lentil recipe is Middle style lentil soup:

- red lentils
- carrots
- potatoes
- vegetable (or chicken) broth (I do cheat if I don't have some homemade broth handy)
- salt, pepper to taste

Boil until vegetables and lentils are cooked. Let cool a bit and then puree until smooth in blender. Return to pot and add some lightly browned garlic (in olive oil). Top with croutons and a twist of lemon.

Very yummy as a light meal with a salad or a as a starter to any meal.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know if y'all will like this, but this is what I made yesterday. DD and i enjoyed it:

Brown rice (I used a cup)
Homemade chicken broth (1 cup)
Water (1 cup)
Raisins (1/3 C? I didn't measure)
Cinnamon (1/2 t? Again, no measuring)
Sundried tomatoes (about six chopped?)

Cook these together for about 30-35 minutes
Add steamed spinach (I used a big bunch that I had previously steamed and froze). Cook until all water is absorbed. Remove from stove.

Add diced feta (er...maybe 3 oz?)

EAT!







:


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthiegirl* 
And they freeze very well. Just remember to freeze the beans with their liquid and the texture will be good when they are thawed.

Is this for all types of beans? I have a heck of a time remembering to soak beans beforehand, etc. so by the time I'd like a nice pot of beans I'm already w/in a few hours of dinner. This is the soaking liquid that you're freezing them with?

Does anyone have any ideas as to what to do with buckwheat groats? And, what is a groat exactly?


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

*Jessica* said:


> I've decided that I'm going to start canning my own beans and homemade soups. I can't always get into the kitchen in time to have them for dinner, and they are so cheap and easy. So I'll start making batches on weekends when I have time and can them so they can just be grabbed and heated.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Does anyone know if you can cook dried beans and then can them? That might be a good solution for me to cut down on planning time.


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina* 
Does anyone know if you can cook dried beans and then can them? That might be a good solution for me to cut down on planning time.

I cook my dried beans and then freeze them in premeasured amounts (1/2 cup, 1 cup etc) It's safer and a whole lot quicker than canning them! I also freeze all my homemade soups in single serving sizes.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

*bump*


----------

